# My First Day at University



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Well to be fair it wasn't my first day... I went to University 5 years ago, and dropped out a year and half later. So I have a little experience to help me at the very least.

Everything went well! My anxiety was up at the beginning of the day, but I have my classes bunched together so I can just get in and get out with no time between lectures so sit around and feel paranoid.

My main concern is group work, and I'm not sure how to approach this... help?

In my Astronomy 100 class, we had to do the "turn to the person next to you" and both people next to me had friends to chat with so I was just kinda stuck in the middle... feeling dumb. I guess the only way around is to just start talking to someone randomly infront or behind me... Introduce myself and such.

ALSO... The astronomy lab is done with a partner. I'm not sure who's all in my lab, but how do YOU deal with times where you have to pair up with someone?

I'm 23, almost 24 years old and... Everyone around me is 18 - 19! It feels so weird because they've got friends and social lives to chat about... I feel so left out and ... old! lol

Can anyone offer me advice... If I could only feel comfortable, with finding partners or just starting small chat... That just seems like my main obsticle right now... *sigh*

All in all... It was a good day 

Side-Note: I've been on Effexor for about a month and a half... 150 mg. I'm just adjusting to that and may ask my doc to increase it to see if there's a positive or negative effect. I've be a trainwreck without it, that's for sure!!


----------



## DoveAgain (May 22, 2010)

I'm in the same position with being old and in a university. :b I'm 23 and I'll probably be surrounded by 18-20 year olds. I do feel old, but I'm not _too_ concerned because I think I'll blend in, or hopefully.

I've had an astronomy lab before, and we just ended up partnering with the people closest to us. That's always been my experience with partnering up. There always seem to be a few people who are looking around because they haven't found a partner. Maybe you can try going to class somewhat early the next time, let some people go in first, then sit next to someone you want to be a partner with. I actually did that with my last science class, and it worked out okay. 

You seem to have a positive mindset though, so things can't go too wrong with that! I would just say to appear relaxed and smile, then people might find you more approachable and start talking to you first.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

My thinking is... no matter what happens. I'm going home at the end of the day. So why freak out having to spend a few hours at school.

I will try showing up early for labs, hopefully sit with someone. 

My thinking is... find someone sitting in an aisle seat. Then sit next to them! Then they HAVE to be your partner! hahahahaha I'm evil. 

I survived the first week, it wasn't so bad. Just have to find a good partner to do astronomy with and I'll be alright.

Calculus is a real b***h to learn though... *sigh*


----------



## christvswarhol (May 12, 2010)

I am 29 and am in my second year at uni. It can be a bit difficult sometimes when most of the students are 19 etc, hope it goes well for you X


----------



## edmgirl88 (Aug 29, 2011)

OMFG Im freaking right out now..
at orentation at school they are doing this STUPID icebreakers not normal say ur name type stuff like sit on peoples lap trust crap this stupid company is playfair canada :-O my horror i dont even want to freakin GO AHHHHHH u just have to see their stupid youtube vidz im gunna have a freaking panic attack just by watching them knowing they will try to drag me in that CHAOS HELP I NEED COPING TECHNIQUES


----------

